# White worm-things (and a brown worm thing)



## sdrober1 (Nov 19, 2008)

A few weeks ago, a friend of mine dropped two 2-inch red crawfish in my tank. He found them in a ditch, but I wasn't really upset since my tank had no occupants at this time. It was a 55 gal heavily planted. It shortly became a 55 gal sparsly planted, but that's not the point.

I eventually noticed that the crawfish had little white worm-like parasites all over their shells. They were attached by one end and flailed around aimlessly on the creatures. They didn't seem to do any harm, and after a while they went away. I had some fish in the tank during the time of the infestation, but they seemed unaffected. Eventually, I had another small outbreak, and this time I had snails and goldfish in the tank, but they were all unphased by the infestation. The crawfish are now slightly over 4 inches, and quite fun to watch.

If anyone knows what my mystery pest is, how to treat it, and if it is harmful, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!

Edit: I was just out checking over my tank before bed, and I noticed two new things: One of those white worms attached to a fake rock amidst some algea, and a larger, brownish, almost leaf-shaped worm buried at the roots of one of my plants. I noticed it because it was squirming around right up against the glass... I have no clue what either of these creatures are, any help is appreciated.


----------



## sdrober1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Since those crawfish came from the wild, you might ask this question on a native fish forum:
http://forum.nanfa.org/index.php?s=d511 ... 4d&act=idx

They would be more likely to have seen something like what you describe.


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds like leaches, or another type of flatworm that only likes crayfish blood. are they sticking to only the joints? most parasites will only feed on their preferred host.
http://iz.carnegiemnh.org/crayfish/phpb ... .php?t=427
good post about how to remove the worms


----------



## sdrober1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Both resources were very helpful. It seems that the worms are in fact leeches, but don't harm the crawfish in any way. 
Thanks!

Does anyone have any idea what the brown worm is?


----------

